# Eigene Wohnung



## Humpelpumpel (18. November 2010)

Tag zusammen,
ich hoffe mal ihr habt ein paar Tipps für mich.

Folgende Situation, ich werd bald 20 Jahre alt und mache momentan eine Ausbildung zum Kaufmann im Einzelhandel und bekomme momentan Netto ca. 500-550€ aufs Konto und wohne noch zuhause.
Zuhause will ich aber unbedingt raus, da ich gut Stress mit meiner Mum habe und auf eigenen Füßen stehn will.
Mein Geld geht momentan für Versicherungen, Auto und Kippen drauf.

Die Fragen:
- Wie weit kann ich mir noch Zuschüsse an Geld holen, von Eltern so wie evlt wo anderst her?
  Kindergeld ist klar, aber gibts da vllt noch was anderes?
- Wo schau ich mich am besten nach einer Wohnung um und viel ist "normal" für eine 1-2 Zimmer Wohnung?
- Welche Kosten kommmen noch auf mich zu?


Hilfreiche Vorschläge und Tipps gerne gesehn.

Gruß Humpel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2010)

Ich würde einfach mal zu einer professionellen Beratung gehen.

Soviel ich weiß wird dir der Staat keine Zuschüsse für eine eigene Wohnung geben. Deine Eltern müssten sie dann bezahlen, wenn sie dies auch wollen. Nur in Härtefällen, wenn es nicht anders geht wirst du vom Staat Hilfe bekommen.

Wie gesagt, frag einen Experten, ich kenn mich da auch nicht gut aus.. Aber ich denke es wäre einfacher, dich mit deiner Mutter zu vertragen. :/


----------



## Deathstyle (18. November 2010)

Es gibt glaube eine Wohnsicherungsbehörde bei der du einfach mal nachfragen solltest.

Die Kosten belaufen sich je nachdem welche Stadt, wie die Lage ist und was die Wohnung bietet. Balkon, Dachschrägen, Kücheneinrichtung, Fußböden.. Das sind alles Faktoren die den Preis verändern. Dazu kommen Energie- und Wasserkosten je nach Wohnung, nen eigener Internet/Telefonanschluss, neue Einrichtung (Kühlschrank, Waschmaschine..) - Ich weiß das man die Waschmaschine nicht braucht wenn man woanders waschen kann, ich weiß aber nicht ob das bei dir gegeben ist.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht versuchen mit rund 550€ im Monat ein Auto, eine Wohnung und Kippen zu finanzieren.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2010)

Hör auf zu Rauchen
Nein mal Ernsthaft, mach deine Ausbildng vorher unbedingt zuende, denn wenn du Pech hast du wirst du danach nicht übernommen und stehst als Geselle ohne Berufserfahrung da.
Dann wirds ganz schwer eine Arbeit zu finden. Und wenn du dann noch die Wohnung zahlen musst, wirds eng...soll heissen du musst unter Umständen wieder Zuhause "angekrochen" kommen und die Schmach würd ich mir nicht geben wollen.


----------



## Deanne (18. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hör auf zu Rauchen
> Nein mal Ernsthaft, mach deine Ausbildng vorher unbedingt zuende, denn wenn du Pech hast du wirst du danach nicht übernommen und stehst als Geselle ohne Berufserfahrung da.
> Dann wirds ganz schwer eine Arbeit zu finden. Und wenn du dann noch die Wohnung zahlen musst, wirds eng...soll heissen du musst unter Umständen wieder Zuhause "angekrochen" kommen und die Schmach würd ich mir nicht geben wollen.



Seh ich ähnlich. Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, welche Kosten da auf dich zukommen. Es ist ja nicht nur die Miete. Du brauchst Internet, Telefon, Lebensmittel und natürlich auch eine komplette Einrichtung. Viele Wohnungen haben Einbauküchen, aber selbst da muss man meist einiges dazu kaufen. Wenn die Eltern einem das Leben finanzieren, kann man sich nicht vorstellen, wie teuer sowas ist.

Wenn du wirklich ausziehen willst, dann lass die Raucherei sein. Die Leute jammern immer, dass sie kein Geld haben, aber für Kippen ist irgendwie immer etwas da. Wenn du unbedingt zuhause raus willst, musst du Kompromisse machen. Ein selbstständiges Leben ist teurer, als man denkt.

Schau wegen der Wohnung an sich am besten in die Tageszeitung. Bitte nicht ins Internet. Dort zahlst man oft horrende Maklergebühren und muss sonderbare Fragebögen ausfüllen, bevor man dann mit 20 anderen Interessenten die Wohnung anschauen darf. Trete direkt mit dem Vermieter in Kontakt und lass dich nicht an irgendwelche Zwischenmänner verweisen, das kostet dich oft einiges extra.


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2010)

Schliess Frieden mit deiner Mutter und freu dich über kostenloses Wohnen, Putzfrau und Köchin.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. November 2010)

Ok

Ich vermute die 500€ sind dein Ausbildungsgeld.

- Da du dich in Ausbildung befindest hast du erstmal ohne besonderen Härtefall keine Ansprüche beim JobCenter, möglicherweise aber auf BAB (Berufsausbildungsbeihilfe)

- Sollten deine Eltern über genug Einkommen verfügen, hast du möglicherweise auch einen Anspruch auf Unterhalt.

- Kindergeld hast du selber schon erwähnt.

Die in Post 3 erwähnte Wohnsicherungsbehörde gibt es nicht.

Mit welcher Miete du rechnen musst, hängt sehr von deiner Heimat ab.
In München sind die Mieten wesentlich höher als besispielsweise in Berlin.
In Berlin zahlst du für eine Einzimmerwohung mit 35m² in einem durchschnittlich guten Stadtteil gute 300€ warm
Dazu kommt noch Strom.
Weiterhin wird meisten eine Kaution verlangt die gesetzlich geregelt ist und nicht höher sein darf als 3x die Nettokaltmiete. (in unserem Beispiel also in der Größenordnung von rund 600€)
Gelegentlich wird auch eine Maklergebühr, auch Provision genannt, verlangt allein für die Vermittlung der Wohnung. Das ist aber von Ort zu Ort sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schliess Frieden mit deiner Mutter und freu dich über kostenloses Wohnen, Putzfrau und Köchin.



Beste Lösung


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Ich wuerde mit 500 Euro nicht von zuhause ausziehen.
Als ich raus bin habe ich um 700 - 800 Euro verdient und hatte keine Auto und/oder war Raucher und es war trotzdem hart manchmal.

Ueberleg dir das gut... Ist ein bescheidenes Gefuehl daheimzuhocken und nicht zu wissen wie man die naechste Rechnung zahlen soll.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schliess Frieden mit deiner Mutter und freu dich über kostenloses Wohnen, Putzfrau und Köchin.


This! 

Und wenn du das auf dem Foto ist wunder mit der Stress mit der Mutter nicht.


----------



## Erz1 (18. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und wenn du das auf dem Foto ist wunder mit der Stress mit der Mutter nicht.



Wie nennt man das? .. Voreinehm.. hmm.. ahh! Das ist ein Klischee. O_o
Zumindest meistens


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> [...]
> Und wenn du das auf dem Foto ist wunder mit der Stress mit der Mutter nicht.


Bevor man flamed sollte man lieber erstmal einen vernünftigen Satz hinbekommen.


----------



## Dracun (18. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Ich vermute die 500€ sind dein Ausbildungsgeld.
> 
> ...


Dies is bis dato der beste Beitrag hierzu ... und beim JobCenter wird man dir auch net weiter helfen (bezüglich eigener Wohnung) da du U25 bist (Unter 25 Jahre) und die angewiesen sind, alle u25 bei Ihren Eltern wieder abzuliefern ... zumindest versuchen sie es. Bei triftigen Gründen kann es auch Einzelfallentscheidungen geben. Aber in der Regel schicken die dich wieder zu Mutti. Weil du kannst ja da wohnen und so schlimm kann des ja garnet sein .. (alles live & an eigener Haut erlebt)

Wünsche dir ganz viel viel Glück und versuch wenigstens noch die Zeit deiner Ausbildung bei deinen Eltern zu bleiben. Fäuste in die Tasche, Ärger runter schlucken und wenn du die Ausbildung fertig hast ausziehen.. solang kannst du dann nämlich auch deine Wohnung hinsparen .. glaub mir is der beste weg


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und wenn du das auf dem Foto ist wunder mit der Stress mit der Mutter nicht.



ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine mutter hast aber meine würd mich immer lieben egal wie ich aussehen würde ...
oder was ich für eine politische einstellung habe ...


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine mutter hast aber meine würd mich immer lieben egal wie ich aussehen würde ...
> oder was ich für eine politische einstellung habe ...



Naja politische Einstellung ist so eine Sache, auch mit der Mutter. Gegen Gewisse linke doer rechte Ansichten haette meine Mutter schon was gehabt.


BTT:
Ich hatte mit meiner Mutter auch des oeffteren Stress hat sich aber immer wieder gefangen. Weiss natuerlich nicht wie schlimm es bei dir ist, kann aber den anderen nur zustimmen - Zaehne zusammenbeissen und durch.
Wie lange denn noch bis zum Ende?


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2010)

ok,wenn ich alle Fakten von deinem profil so betrachte(Zitat,Bild,Name),denke ich auch das du aus dem punk-millieu bist...es gibt durchaus schlechtere gesinnungen
sind in deinem bekanntenkreis vlt welche die in einer wg wohnen?die haben zum einen meist ahnung wo man geld bekommt und wie man sich am besten durchschlägt.zum anderen bist du dann nicht ganz auf dich allein gestellt,denn mit nichts weiter als 500 euro ausbildungsvergütung kommst du in deutschland nicht weit...
wie schon die anderen erwähnt haben ist es nicht nur die miete sondern viele andere faktoren die aufs geld schlagen.von daher schau in die zeitung falls keine kumpel von dir in einer wg wohnen und schau mal nach ob irgendwo ein mitmieter für eine wg gesucht wird...
falls du erstmal nichts findest,dann halt dich an den weisen rat von tikume.ich mein du has dein leben dort 20 jahre ausgehalten,dann sind ein paar monate mehr nur ein kleiner sprung....


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

WG ist wirklich zu empfehlen. habe ich 3 Jahre lang mit zwei Freunden gemacht. Pass aber auf mit wem du zusammenziehst, das kann ganz schnell zum Streit fuehren, sogar mit Leuten die du kennst, weil die auf einmal die goessten Saeue sind, nichts aufraeumen, usw.

Wir hatten das eine oder andere Krisengespraech in unserer WG.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Mhm, da sollte man auch von vornherein klären, wer was macht.
z.B. Müll rausbringen.
Dann kann man wenigstens jmd sagen, dass der oder der dran war. Ansonsten fühlt sich keiner verantwortlich und alle machen den anderen dafür verantwortlich :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. November 2010)

Ich rate dir wirklich, die Ausbildung zu Ende zu machen und dann mit dem vollen Gehalt eine Wohnung zu suchen. Du wirst es vermutlich irgendwie schaffen, aber nicht ohne gewaltige Abstriche. Und gib das Rauchen auf. Ernsthaft. Fünf Euro am Tag sind eine volle Mahlzeit. Oder auch mal zwei. Abgesehen davon bringt es dir nichts.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, von deiner Mutter Geld zu verlangen. Deine Eltern sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, dich bis zum Ende deiner Ausbildung finanziell zu unterstützen. Aber viel Geld darfst du dir dadurch nicht versprechen.


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mhm, da sollte man auch von vornherein klären, wer was macht.
> z.B. Müll rausbringen.
> Dann kann man wenigstens jmd sagen, dass der oder der dran war. Ansonsten fühlt sich keiner verantwortlich und alle machen den anderen dafür verantwortlich :>



Ist wie eine Ehe... man denkt alles ist supertoll und dann kommt raus das der andere die Fuesse auf dem Tisch hat auf dem man nachher isst  (nur ein drastisches Beispiel)



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, von deiner Mutter Geld zu verlangen. Deine Eltern sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, dich bis zum Ende deiner Ausbildung finanziell zu unterstützen. Aber viel Geld darfst du dir dadurch nicht versprechen. [/font]



Gesetzlich verpflichtet? Wirklich? Meinst du Kindergeld maessig?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du für eine mutter hast aber meine würd mich immer lieben egal wie ich aussehen würde ...
> oder was ich für eine politische einstellung habe ...


Ich glaub so ne Mutter wie meine hat keiner hier im Forum.  



Grüne schrieb:


> Bevor man flamed sollte man lieber erstmal einen vernünftigen Satz hinbekommen.


Ich schreibe hier in einem Buffed Forum und nicht an Obama. 

Aber wenn es dir so besser geht.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hier in *einem Buffed Forum* und nicht an Obama.



Und auch dort ist es besser, wenn man anständige Sätze auf die Reihe bekommt...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. November 2010)

So, danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Zuerst: Vorurteile sind scheiße. 

Das Problem mit meiner Mum ist einfach das sie mich wie einen Zehnjährigen behandelt sich überall einmischt und eigentlich so ziemlich alles falsch ist was ich mach, wenns nach ihr geht. 
Und wie gesagt, geht nicht nur um meine Mum, sondern einfach darum das ich auf eigenen Füßen stehn will.
WG ist nicht, da ich niemanden hab, wo ich sagen würde, dem Vertrau ich so, das ich mit ihm zusammenzieh...bin eher der einsame Wolf. 
Zudem hab ich grad mal wieder feststellen müssen, das die Vermieter hier nicht ganz normal sind, günstigste Angebot aus den Zeitungen: 34m² für 270€ Kalt, was mir jetzt nicht wirklich günstig vorkommt. 
Bin jetzt ins 2. Ausbildungsjahr gekommen, Ausbildung läuft noch bis Mitte 2012, mit Glück etwas früher zuende falls ich Ausbildungszeit verkürzen kann.
Unterhalt von den Eltern ist nicht, wenn sie ihn nicht freiwillig zahlen, ich könnte ihn einklagen, aber nur wenn ich nicht Zuhause wohnen könnte.
Bleibt also wie es scheint wirklich nur das Kindergeld. :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> So, danke für die ganzen Antworten.
> Zuerst: Vorurteile sind scheiße.
> 
> Das Problem mit meiner Mum ist einfach das sie mich wie einen Zehnjährigen behandelt sich überall einmischt und eigentlich so ziemlich alles falsch ist was ich mach, wenns nach ihr geht.
> [...]


Schon offen mit ihr drüber geredet?
Weil vll ist das auch nur Angst ihrerseits. Und wenn sie weiss, dass du das Gefühl hast, alles, was du machst, ist falsch, und dass dich das fertig macht glaub ich nicht, dass sie das kalt lassen wird. Falls noch nicht probiert: Mach, es ist deine Mutter, es wird schon nicht zu schlimm werden 
Und auf eigenen Füßen stehen schön und gut, aber sowas ist immer ein großer Schritt und wenn du grad in der Ausbildung bist vll sogar ein zu großer.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. November 2010)

Hab ihr schon oft genung gesagt, sie soll mich mein Leben leben lassen und sich nicht überall einmischen, im ruhigen und aggressiven:
Reaktion: Sie ist sauer, sagt sie kümmert sich um nix mehr.
Tag danach: Ich hab sie wieder an der Backe...


----------



## Damokles (18. November 2010)

Ich selbst, bin mit 18 Jahren Zuhause ausgezogen worden. 
Aber nicht etwa weil ich Stress mit meiner Mutter hatte, sondern weil meine ältere Schwester zu unselbständig war
und deshalb (mit 26 Jahren) wieder bei meiner Mutter einzog. 
Sagen wir einfach, die Wohnung meiner Mutter war für 1Mutter + 3 Erwachsene "Kinder" einfach zu klein.
Und das mein älterer studierender Bruder (21 Jahre) auszöge, lag völlig im indiskutablen Bereich.
Da kam meine Mutter auf mich zu und fragte, ob ich nicht Lust hätte eine eigene kleine Wohnung zu beziehen.
(Und das obwohl ich auch erst im 1. Ausbildungsjahr war [460 DM Ausbildungsverütung]).

Und ich kann jedem nur anraten, so früh wie möglich auf eigenen Füßen zu stehen. 
Allerdings bezog ich diese Wohnung damals, mit meiner 17 jährigen Freundin (meine jetzige Ehefrau) 
und das wäre auch mein Tip an Dich!

Zieh mit jemanden zusammen. Nicht das ich Dich für unselbstständig halte!
Aber so ganz allein ist es dann doch hart.

Wenn Du gerade keinen Partner hast, mit dem Du zusammenziehen möchtest , suche Dir eine Wohngemeinschaft.
Das macht die Kosten überschaubar und die Abnabelung vom Elternhaus einfacher.


Edit:
Ratschläge über kostenfrei kochende Reinigungsfachkräfte überliest man besser. 
Nesthocker haben nen ganz kleinen...


----------



## schneemaus (18. November 2010)

Ich kenn das mit "Mutter mischt sich überall ein und alles is doof, was man macht" nur zu gut, allerdings ist meine Mutter vor zwei Jahren hier ausgezogen und seitdem haben wir ein super Verhältnis. Kam aber eh immer besser mit meinem Vater klar als mit meiner Mutter. Typisches Papakind eben.

Wohnst du denn im städtischen oder eher im ländlichen Bereich? Ich mein, wenn du in der Stadt wohnst - Könntest du nicht gegebenenfalls auf dein Auto verzichten? In der Stadt sind öffentliche Verkehrsmittel meist preiswerter als ein Auto mit Versicherung, Steuer, Wartung, Sprit... Was natürlich nicht der Fall ist, wenn du wie ich im ländlichen Bereich wohnst.

Wo du dich meines Erachtens auch beraten lassen kannst, wenn du unter 25 bist (wovon ich ausgehe) und in der Ausbildung, ist beim Jugendamt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, so hat es eine Schulfreundin von mir gemacht, als sie 18 wurde. Wenn du dort wirklich glaubhaft (!) schildern kannst, dass ein Zusammenleben mit deiner Mutter unmöglich ist (bei ihrer Mutter war es wohl auch so, dass ihr gerne mal "die Hand ausgerutscht" ist), können die dir soweit ich weiß helfen, und wenn's nur ne Beratung ist.

Und auch von mir der Rat: Ich wollte auch letztes Jahr zum Beispiel (also als meine Mutter schon ausgezogen war und obwohl ich mich mit meinem Vater super verstehe) unbedingt ausziehen, auf eigenen Füßen stehen etc. Ich wohn immer noch bei meinem Vater, wir leben hier gechillt zusammen und alles ist super, natürlich auch ne andere Situation. Aber ganz im Ernst: Zur Not beiß die Zähne zusammen und schau, was du im dritten Lehrjahr verdienst oder eben durchbeißen, bis du mit der Ausbildung fertig bist. Die zwei Jahre gehn vermutlich schneller rum, als du denkst. Bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Dracun (18. November 2010)

Ich bin mit 18 aus dem Haus geworfen worden und i fand es net einfach  .. deswegen und 270 € kalt für 34 m² ist günstig du willst net wissen was man in Köln zahlt für 25 m² 

Und bei deinen ganzen Kosten .. könnte dat knapp werden, weiß ja net wie viel da an BaFög raus kommt. Aber mal ehrlich



> Das Problem mit meiner Mum ist einfach das sie mich wie einen Zehnjährigen behandelt sich überall einmischt und eigentlich so ziemlich alles falsch ist was ich mach, wenns nach ihr geht.


Das sind keine Probleme .. verdammt mann so ist jede Mutter / sollte jede Mutter sein. Sie macht sich Sorgen und klar ist es für einen Heranwachsenden net einfach. Aber ich persönlich würde dir den Rat geben, wenn die Ausbildung net mehr lang dauert(da du ja im 2. Jahr bist) .. Beiß die Zähne zusammen, spar dir des Geld zusammen und sobald du den Brief in der Hand/Prüfung bestanden hast zieh aus. So kannst du dich in Ruhe um ne Wohnung kümmern, hast dir etwas angespart um dir die komplette Erstausstattung zu kaufen und du hast sicherlich noch en bissel wat übrig um über die Runden zu kommen.

Ich weiß das es schwer sein wird die Zähne zusammen zu beißen. Aber ich sehe sonst echt net wie du es schaffen könntest.

Wie gesagt ich wünsch dir egal wie du dich entscheidest alles alles Gute und denk immer daran EGAL wie sehr dich deine Mutti auch nervt.. sie hat dich wahnsinnig lieb und nur aus diesem Grund is so unausstehlich


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. November 2010)

Wohne momentan im ländlichen Bereich, sprich Auto ist fast unabdingbar außer im bekomm ne Wohnung direkt in der Ortschaft meines Arbeitgebers, und da ist es mit meiner "Gesinnung" und meinem Aussehn eher ungesund zu wohen...


----------



## Dracun (18. November 2010)

Dann änder doch dein Aussehen? Dein Aussehen ist doch vollkommen irrelevant für deine "Gesinnung"(schön wie du des ausdrückst  Punks are not Dead ) Wenn des das einzigste sein sollte was dich an deinem weiter kommen hindert .. obwohl ich ja immer noch der Meinung bin die ich oben schon genannt habe


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Gesetzlich verpflichtet? Wirklich? Meinst du Kindergeld maessig?



Ja, sie sind verpflichtet. Unabhängig vom Kindergeld. Wenn man es drauf anlegt, kann man es auch einklagen. Aber wie gesagt, viel kommt dabei nicht herum.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 34m² für 270&#8364; Kalt, was mir jetzt nicht wirklich günstig vorkommt.



Wäre froh für so eine Miete.
Ich hab gerade mal 21m² und bezahle 320&#8364; warm. Und da kommt noch Internet und Strom oben drauf, womit ich für eine 21m² Wohnung auf 400 Euro warm komme. 

Ist zwar auch ne schöne Bude die ich habe, mit Top Lage, aber es ist schweinemässig teuer. Also 270&#8364; kalt für 34m² ist vollkommen in Ordnung!

Mein Tipp: Bleib zuhause bis die Ausbildung durch ist. Es ist schwer durchzuhalten, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, aber hinterher wirst du glücklich sein, dass du es gemacht hast. Spar nebenbei noch etwas, der Einstieg in deine Selbstständigkeit kommt früh genug und dann läuft es umso besser.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, von deiner Mutter Geld zu verlangen. Deine Eltern sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, dich bis zum Ende deiner Ausbildung finanziell zu unterstützen. Aber viel Geld darfst du dir dadurch nicht versprechen.



Man hat tatsächlich einen Unterhaltsanspruch gegen die Eltern, um den durchzusetzen müsen aber zwei Dinge zutreffen

1) Die Eltern sind überhaupt zahlungsfähig (Nackten Mann/Frau in die Tasche greifen, ihr wisst schon)
2) Man ist emotional dazu in der Lage. Die eigenen Eltern zu verklagen ist nicht jedermans Sache.




Dracun schrieb:


> beim JobCenter wird man dir auch net weiter helfen (bezüglich eigener Wohnung) da du U25 bist (Unter 25 Jahre) und die angewiesen sind, alle u25 bei Ihren Eltern wieder abzuliefern ... zumindest versuchen sie es. Bei triftigen Gründen kann es auch Einzelfallentscheidungen geben. Aber in der Regel schicken die dich wieder zu Mutti. Weil du kannst ja da wohnen und so schlimm kann des ja garnet sein .. (alles live & an eigener Haut erlebt)



Halb richtig.
Zuallererst wird man ihm beim JobCenter nicht weiterhelfen, weil die bei Personen in Ausblildung erstmal gar nicht zuständig sind (Nochmal Stichwort BA
Zu dem Thema U25

Du hast recht, dass ein U25er ohne Härtefall nicht einfach von Zuhause ausziehen und dabei Unterstützung vom JobCenter für eine Wohnung bekommen kann.
Kleiner Geheimtip dazu. Die Eltern dürfen ihre Kinder, sobald diese 18 sind, jederzeit zu Hause rauswerfen. Das JobCenter hat keine Handhabe, da etwas dagegen zu machen!!
In diesem Fall hat der U25 Anspruch auf volle Unterstützung vom JobCenter. (Außer er ist in Ausbildung (BA oder in einer nach Bafög förderbaren Schulform (Bafög))



Konov schrieb:


> Also 270&#8364; kalt für 34m² ist vollkommen in Ordnung!



Das ist eben ortsabhängig.
In München wär das ein Lottogewinn
In Berlin eher mittelgünstig


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2010)

Ich zahle übrigens für 18m² 140 Euro, inklusive Strom, Wasser und Internet bis 4GB / Monat.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich zahle übrigens für 18m² 140 Euro, inklusive Strom, Wasser und Internet bis 4GB / Monat.



hehe bei 18m² würd ich aber nicht von einer Wohnung, sondern von einem Geräteschuppen oder einer Nasszelle sprechen


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hehe bei 18m² würd ich aber nicht von einer Wohnung, sondern von einem Geräteschuppen oder einer Nasszelle sprechen



Ach, hauptsache der Laptop passt durch die Tür.


----------



## Dabow (19. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hehe bei 18m² würd ich aber nicht von einer Wohnung, sondern von einem Geräteschuppen oder einer Nasszelle sprechen



da ist mein Zimmer ja 2,5* so groß ...


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2010)

> 34m² für 270€ Kalt, was mir jetzt nicht wirklich günstig vorkommt.


Für eine ländliche Gegend finde ich das auch nicht günstig, wobei es noch sehr darauf ankommt, in welchem Einzugsgebiet.

Vor etwas über 2 Jahren hatte ich eine 1 Zimmer-Wohnung 40m² für 180 €
Seit 2008 lebe ich nun in 2 Zi + Flur + Balkon mit knapp 50m² für 260€
......................................
Ich würde auch zu Hause wohnen bleiben, solange Du in Ausbildung bist.
In eine WG würde ich nur mit sehr vertrauten Menschen ziehen (spreche da aus Erfahrung während meiner Therapiezeit).

Raten würde ich Dir zu einer kleinen 2 Zi Wohnung.
2 Zimmer sind deshalb zu empfehlen, damit Schlaf & Wohnbereich voneinander getrennt sind.

Wenn Du ein Wohnung für Dich finden solltest, solltest Du bei Mietabschluss unbedingt ein Übergabeprotokoll tätigen -
und das am besten mit einem Bekannten als Zeugen!
Ferner sollten in der Wohnung eine eigene Wasseruhr sowie ein Stromzähler vorhanden sein.
Achte darauf, daß nix undicht ist (Wasser tropft) und Fenster gut verschliessbar sind.
Dann würde ich auf Wohnungen mit Nachtspeicheröfen verzichten.

Und wenn Kaution verlangt wird ....
Diese sollte der Vermieter auf ein seperates Konto packen - ganz wichtig (gab erst vor paar Tagen Infos dazu).
Macht der Vermieter das nicht und meldet Konkurs an - wäre Deine Kaution futsch.

Wegen Mietzuschuss würde ich mich mal beim Amt informieren.
Habe dazu eben unterschiedliche Meinungen in anderen Foren gesehen.
Da gibt es verschiedene Regelungen zu, wie ... 
freiwillig/unfreiwillig ausziehen, Entfernung zwischen Arbeitsstelle und Elternhaus (ob zumutbar)
Kindergeld ...

greetz


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Halb richtig.
> Zuallererst wird man ihm beim JobCenter nicht weiterhelfen, weil die bei Personen in Ausblildung erstmal gar nicht zuständig sind (Nochmal Stichwort BA
> Zu dem Thema U25
> 
> ...


Ja deswegen sag ich ja sie versuchen es .. bei mir hatten sie es ja auch versucht xD Nur als ich dann gesagt das ich eher auf der Straße leben würde als da wieder hin zu gehen wurd der Mann hellhörig und hat erst mal gefragt was überhaupt passiert... dann habe ich halt mal meine story erzählt und des ganze noch en bissel ausgeschmückt  und schon musst i nimmer dahin (hab sogar die Adresse von meiner mutter vergessen und die von meinen vater wusste, i ja eh net, da i ihn ja so gut wie kaum kannte )


----------



## Fauzi (19. November 2010)

> Und ich kann jedem nur anraten, so früh wie möglich auf eigenen Füßen zu stehen.



^
this


----------



## Kaldreth (19. November 2010)

Bin ich hier der einzige der seine Mutter liebt ?

Nein im Ernst ich muss dich enttäuschen ausziehen sitzt einfach nicht drin! Ich komme ursprünglich auch aus einem ländlichen Gebiet und kann verstehen, dass du auf ein Auto angewiesen bist. Aber mit 500 &#8364; beides zu bezahlen ist nahezu unmöglich! Zumal du auch etwas Startkapital haben musst! Du musst dir ne Kücheneinrichtung besorgen (wenn nicht sogar ne Ablöse für die bestehende Küche zahlen), du musst dir eventuell Möbel kaufen, Waschmaschine und den ganzen Kleinkram von Putzzeug über Handtücher Bettwäsche alles mögliche und das läppert sich! Und dann eventuell noch eine Kaution von mehreren hundert Euro. Und was zu essen brauchst du ja auch! 

Als ich bei meinen Eltern ausgezogen bin musste ich mir nen kleinen Kredit aufnehmen um diese Dinge erstmal alle anzuschaffen. Und dabei hab ich schon viel von zu Hause mitnehmen dürfen! Altes Besteck / Tassen / Trockentücher etc. hab ich von meiner Mutter bekommen...

Und zum Thema Mietpreise die sind halt sehr sehr unterschiedlich! 

Als Beispiel meine Freundin und ich wohnen in einer ca. 75 m² großen Wohnung in Münster! Die Wohnung ist in einer sehr guten Lage und der Park direkt vor der Haustür und wir zahlen ca. 900 &#8364; warm.

In meinem Heimatort 40 km entfernt würde ich für das Geld in ein Energiesparhaus 1. Bezug mit 400 m² Grundstück und 110 m² Wohnfläche mit Garage ziehen können für hundert Euro weniger im Monat....


----------



## Kerbe (19. November 2010)

Soweit ich weis kannst du auch Wohngeld beantragen sind dann noch mal so um die 200euronen die du bekommst ist aber zu Stadt und Land verschieden


----------



## Hubautz (19. November 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Die Fragen:
> - Wie weit kann ich mir noch Zuschüsse an Geld holen, von Eltern so wie evlt wo anderst her?





Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, geht nicht nur um meine Mum, sondern einfach darum das ich auf eigenen Füßen stehn will.



Ja was denn nun?


----------



## Dracun (19. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der einzige der seine Mutter liebt ?


Nein bist du nicht .
Meine Mutter & ich wir haben wieder einen guten freundschaftlichen Kontakt zu einander. Wir haben uns vor ca. 3 Jahren endlich mal ausgesprochen. Dazwischen lagen 7 Jahren Funkstille dazwischen, was auch gut war, so hatte jeder von uns Zeit das was geschehen ist zu verarbeiten. Heute ist alles wieder im Lot und meine Mutter & ich können endlich in Ruhe, ohne uns an zu brüllen und Vorwürfe zu machen, über das was in all den Jahren passiert ist unterhalten.

Also du bis net der einzige der seine Mutter liebt (obwohl ich bei mir eher von verdammt gern haben rede  )


----------



## shadow24 (19. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der einzige der seine Mutter liebt ?



also selbst Humpel hat mit keinem Satz erwähnt, dass er seine Mutter nicht liebt.er hat zwar Probleme mit ihr aber die hab ich mit meiner Frau auch ab und an und liebe sie trotzdem...

btt:ich persönlich bin erst mit 27 Jahren(nach Abi und Ausbildung) von zu Hause ausgezogen und habe kein Ödipuskomplex davongetragen.
aber ich kann es durchaus verstehen wenn jemand unbedingt von zu Hause weg will.das ist sicher nicht das schlechteste auf eigenen Beinen so früh wie möglich stehen zu lernen.

und auch wenn du ein "einsamer Wolf" bist,würde ich mich mal in der Zeitung oder im Internet umhören ob da nicht doch was für dich im WG-Bereich zu finden ist,denn ansonsten wird es serh schwer bis unmöglich Auto, Wohnung und Leben mit den paar Kröten die du verdienst zu bewerkstelligen.
und wer weiss,vielleicht gefällt es dir ja doch irgendwann mit anderen zusammen zu wohnen.du kennst ja bisher nur das leben mit deiner mutter.udn auch in der WG bist du nicht verpflichtet pausenlos Schwätzchen mit deinen Mitbewohnern zu halten.ein kumpel von mir "korrespondierte" monatelang mit seinem wg-kumpel über gelbe zettel weil sie immer unterwegs waren,oder taxi gefahren sind,bei der uni waren,etc...


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis kannst du auch Wohngeld beantragen ...




Wohngeld kann nicht beziehen wer Anspruch auf Leistungen nach dem BAföG oder *Berufsausbildungsbeihilfe* nach dem Sozialgesetzbuch (SGB III) hat.
Hätte unser junger Compadre aber eindeutig.

Seine Möglichkeiten sind wie schon gesagt:

- Unterhalt

- BAB

- Mietzuschuss über das JobCenter als Härtefall.

Ende


----------



## Lily:) (19. November 2010)

Hallöchen 

Du solltest dir das Ganze wirklich nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Denn: Viel erlauben kannst du dir mit dem Geld, das dir bleibt, nicht.

Falls der Auszug schon feststeht:

Es ist, bei den Anträgen von Zuschüssen hilfreich, dir von deiner Mutter einen Beleg schreiben zu lassen.
Dortdrin sollte nur stehen, dass ihr aus familiären Gründen heraus nicht mehr in der Lage seid,
unter einem Dach zu wohnen.

Dann steht dir bei Anträgen nichts im Weg,
es sei denn,
deine Eltern/deine Mutter verdient zuviel.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. November 2010)

Wäähhh Eltern die gehen einem nur aufn Sack! Mach dies mach das hilf mir da mal hilf mir dort mal... Interessiert doch keinen! Am besten eine Eigene Wohnung und jedes WE fette Party!!


----------



## Caps-lock (19. November 2010)

Joar aber ich möchte nich so gerne bei meinen Eltern wohnen ist kein Härtefall.
Ein Härtefall wäre jemand der eine ganz spezielle Ausbildung machen muss und dafür umziehen müsste.
Jemand den seine Eltern misshandeln.
Falls die Eltern Alkis oder sonst was sind und es unzumutbar ist mit ihnen zu wohnen.

Und Zuschüsse gibt es auch nur dann, wenn seine Eltern alle Finanzen offenlegen und nachweisen können das sie ihm eine Wohnung nicht bezahlen könnten, und wenn das Verhältnis nicht so gut ist, werden sie das kaum machen


Soooo und jetzt zum wirklichen Leben  Wieviel Geld hast du im Monat über ?
Du machst eine normale solide Ausbildung, nach der du wahrscheinlich nicht das Killergehalt verdienen wirst.
Also solltest du dir in dieser Zeit genug Geld zurücklegen für die erste eigene Wohnung (Küche, Kaution, Renovierung, Möbel).
Das kann locker mal ein paar 1000 Euro kosten.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. November 2010)

Hiho, danke für die ganzen hilfreichen Antworten.
Ich werd mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehn lassen und mich die Tage nochmal richtig mit meiner Mum aussprechen. 
Und das ich mir mit meinem Azubi Gehalt nicht allzu viel erlauben kann war mir klar.


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und Zuschüsse gibt es auch nur dann, wenn seine Eltern alle Finanzen offenlegen und nachweisen können das sie ihm eine Wohnung nicht bezahlen könnten, und wenn das Verhältnis nicht so gut ist, werden sie das kaum machen


Hmm,
ich weiß nicht, wie es heutzutage gehandhabt wird.

Meine Eltern und ich wollten 1988 von Berlin nach Niedersachsen ziehen.
Da war ich auch 19 Jahre alt.
Bedingung war allerdings, daß ich von anfangan eine eigene Wohnung beziehe.

Ich war einen Monat arbeitslos und hatte dann für ca 2,5 Jahre Arbeit.
Dann wurde ich aufgrund meines Unfalles arbeitslos.
Das Amt wollte an das Geld meiner Eltern bzw. bei der Berechnung berücksichtigen.
Mein Vater hatte durch seinen Job als Prof. sehr gut verdient.
Dennoch ist er zum Amt und hat sich abgesichert, daß er für mich nicht aufkommen muss.
Somit stand ich finanzell quasi alleine da und bekam den vollen Betrag bewilligt.

Das war damals - heute mag Vieles anders/schwieriger sein.

greetz


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Meine Eltern und ich wollten 1988 von Berlin nach Niedersachsen ziehen.
> 
> Das war damals - heute mag Vieles anders/schwieriger sein.



so ist es.
1988 gab es beispielsweise noch keine JobCentren und keine U25 Regelungen


----------



## Konov (20. November 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hiho, danke für die ganzen hilfreichen Antworten.
> Ich werd mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehn lassen und mich die Tage nochmal richtig mit meiner Mum aussprechen.



Vielleicht der sinnvollste Gedanke überhaupt ^^

Schließe Frieden mit deiner Mum und bleib solange bei ihr, solange es geht. Wie schon gesagt... die Unabhängigkeit kommt früh genug. Und sie kommt bestimmt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2010)

Ich wohne seit Jahren allein. Ich zahle für 33m² + Fußbodenheizung 180€+50€ Nebenkosten.

Du wirst Noch Geld für Futter und Klamotten brauchen, rechne dir aus wie viel das ist und ob
es reicht. Ich schaffe es jeden Monat 200€ zur Seite zu legen und mehr als genug Geld für Hobbys
etc. zu haben.

Geld ist bei mir, zum Glück, keine Sorge. Aber das wird sie nächstes Jahr, wenn die Inflation zu 
galoppieren anfängt.


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Man kann zudem auch unabhängig sein, ohne bei den Eltern auszuziehen. Ich bin schon früh (das erste Mal mit 13 nach Berlin) alleine durch Deutschland gereist, um Freunde zu besuchen, bekam mit 14 mein Kindergeld aufs Konto unter der Bedingung, dass ich mir meine Klamotten, Schulsachen (außer Schulbücher fürs neue Jahr und ein Satz Hefte/Ordner/Stifte etc.) sowie eben alles, was ich so haben will, selbst kaufe und hab so den Umgang mit Geld und auch Sparen gelernt. Heute macht mein Vater es so, dass er mir am Anfang des Monats einiges an Geld hinlegt, weil wir die Haushaltsverwaltung quasi teilen - Er bezahlt Haus und Rechnungen, ich schaff das Essen ran. Klappt super, gibt keinen Streit und er hat weniger Zahlen, mit denen er sich privat rumschlagen muss, was ihm als Buchhalter natürlich auch nichts ausmacht. Ich hab einfach schon früh viel Vertrauen und Verantwortung von meinen Eltern bekommen und so gelernt, unabhängig zu sein. Wenn mein Vater auf Geschäftsreise ist, leb ich hier sowieso mit Hund und Katz allein. Ausziehen könnte ich im Moment sicherlich noch nicht, weil mir dafür einfach das Einkommen fehlt (400€-Job und so). Aber wozu auch? Ich seh die monatlichen Kosten ja bei meinem Vater, was Haus, Nebenkosten, Auto und so weiter angeht. Wenn ich mir dann noch überlege, dass ich auch noch eine fast komplette Wohnungseinrichtung bräuchte (Bett und Schreibtisch könnt ich mitnehmen, sonst bräucht ich alles neu, auch den ganzen Kleinkram), vergeht mir der Gedanke, ob ich hier ausziehen möchte. Außerdem hat man mit einem Elternteil immer einen lebenserfahrenen Ratgeber, der einem helfen kann, wenn man noch nicht so lange in der Arbeitswelt ist.

Und nein, ich leide nicht an einem Mutter- oder Vater-Komplex (Ödipus ist hier nicht ganz richtig, ich steh auch nicht auf Männer, die aussehen oder so sind wie mein Vater *lach*). Ich versteh mich einfach nur gut mit meinem Vater und leb auch gern mit ihm zusammen.

Wenn du dich mit deiner Mutter aussprichst - Frag sie doch einfach, ob sie dir auch einfach ein bisschen mehr Vertrauen und Verantwortung geben kann. Ich hab das Vertrauen meiner Eltern nie ausgenutzt (von der krassesten Phase in meiner Pubertät mal abgesehen, aber da haben meine Eltern auch klare Grenzen gesteckt) und so natürlich mehr Vertrauen bekommen. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass Eltern auch nur Menschen sind und ich mich mit meiner Mutter nach ihrem Auszug auch erstmal aussprechen musste, weil zwischen uns auch einiges vorgefallen ist (Tochter in der Pubertät, Mutter in den Wechseljahren, höchst explosives Gemisch). Bei manchen Sachen wusste sie gar nicht, dass ich mich daran gestört habe oder dass mich das genervt hat.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2010)

Klingt gut so, wie schneemaus das erklärt hat aus ihrer situation. Kann mich nur anschließen, dass man auch einen guten Draht zu den Eltern erst später entwickelt unter Umständen. Hängt von der jeweiligen Entwicklung ab. Wenn man noch bei den Eltern wohnt, gibt es sicher viele Gründe die einen total fertig machen und nerven und man möchte nur noch raus. Meist ist das aber nur zeitweilig und es kommen immer diese Hoch- und Tiefphasen.

Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, ist es weniger schlimm. Hängt aber auch von der eigenen Reife ab. Mit 18 hätte ich es weniger gekonnt, mittlerweile schon.

Und die Anschaffungskosten können u.U. enorm sein wenn du eine eigene Wohnung beziehst, das muss man sich echt mal vor Augen halten. Ausziehen heißt nicht, alles mitnehmen und nur ein bißchen was drauf zahlen. Je nach situation musst du ganze Einrichtungen neu kaufen. Ich bin da durch kleine Zuschüsse der Eltern nicht soooviel Geld losgeworden aber doch einen großen Teil meines ersparten. Würde man noch zuhause wohnen, wäre sicher ein Flachbildfernseher, ein neuer PC oder ein eigenes Auto drin. Wenn du alleine wohnst und ein Otto-Normal-Gehalt hast, kannst du das knicken.

Ich bekomme demnächst Bafög und verdiene nur sporadisch was dazu. Wie bereits weiter vorne erwähnt zahle ich mit allem drum und dran 400 Euro warm für rund 20m². Das ist schweinemässig viel Geld. Man muss lernen mit dem Geld umzugehen, am besten noch vor dem eigenen Auszug, sonst wirst du selbst böse überrascht sein!
Z.B. muss ich für 2-3 Monate das Fitness-Studio mal kündigen, weil ich Internet für 20 Euro im Monat bezahlen muss. Da ich nicht weiß ob beides geht, teste ich das erstmal. Das sind so Kleinigkeiten über die man sich keine Gedanken macht, die aber dann über einen herfallen sobald man ausgezogen ist.

Also nochmal mein Tipp an dich, Threadersteller, sieh zu dass du in deinen mütterlichen 4 Wänden bleibst, solange es geht, du wirst dich später freuen dass du es gemacht hast. Nicht nur wegen der finanziellen Gesichtspunkte!


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2010)

Ich hab hier das eine oder andere Mal gelesen, WG sei nur was für Partnerschaften oder Freundschaften. Ich hab seitdem ich von zu Hause ausgezogen bin immer mit Leuten in ner WG gewohnt, mit denen ich weder Beziehung, noch Freundschaft pflegte. Ich finde, das macht so Manches wesentlich einfacher. Man sucht sich ein paar WGs über ne entsprechende Seite, nimmt Kontakt auf, geht vorbei und schaut sie sich an, spricht mit den Leuten, findet raus, wie sie so sind (besonders wenns ums putzen und abendliche Aktivitäten geht) und die, die einem am besten gefällt, der sagt man zu (sofern gegenseitiges Interesse da ist). Wichtig ist einfach, dass im Voraus alle wichtigen Fragen geklärt sind, dann erlebt man auch keine bösen Überraschungen. Wenn man dann nach ner Weile vielleicht genug von der WG haben sollte, wechselt man sie halt, so einfach ist das. WGs sind was Tolles, man spart Geld, hat grad durch den Mitbewohner auch ne Menge Möbel und Utensilien, die man brauchen kann, man lernt auch noch nette Leute dabei kennen (sowie deren Freunde) und erweitert so sein Beziehungsnetz. Ausserdem kann man sich immernoch jederzeit nach ner eignen Wohnung umsehn oder mit der Freundin zusammen ziehn, wenn man will.

Soviel zu WGs.


Nun zu Dir: Der beste Rat, den ich Dir geben kann: Lerne, Leute zu ignorieren, die Dich stressen, das hilft Dir Dein ganzes Leben lang immer wieder weiter! Ansonsten, zuerst Ausbildung abschliessen, dann Job suchen (oder Job behalten) und danach erst ausziehn! 


Übrigens, als ich damals ausgezogen bin, hatte ich vorher 1-2 Jahre lang ein gewisses Polster für den Auszug angehäuft. Was war ich überrascht, als der grosse Teil nach Bett (+ -zubehör), Schrank und Tisch schon weg war. Möbel sind was Teures -.-
Aber (sofern die Kalkulation noch nicht da war) hier mal ne Auflistung, worauf Du Dich einstellen kannst, wenn Du ausziehen willst:
*Monatliche Kosten:
*- Miete
- Strom + Wasser
- Fernsehen/Internet
- Handyrechnung
- Auto

*Weitere regelmässige Kosten:
*- GEZ
- Versicherungen (gesundheitlich, Auto, Wohnung, ...)
- Lebensmittel
- Steuern

*Zusätzliche unregelmässige Kosten:
*- Ärzte, sowie Zahnärzte (Routinekontrollen, Untersuchungen, Impfungen, etc)
- Lebensmittel
- Ausgehen am Wochenende
- Hobbies

*Einmalige Kosten:
*- Möbel (Schrank, Tisch, Schreibtisch, Stühle, Bett, Bettzeug, ...)
- Hi-Fi Zeug
- Küchenutensilien (Geschirr, Pfannen, Krimskrams an den man erst denkt wenn man ihn braucht wie Dosenöffner und co)
- Post umleiten lassen, sowie Ummeldegebühren
- Umzugstransport


Du sieht, die Liste ist recht lang und vermutlich hab ich auch noch Diverses vergessen. Also überleg Dir wirklich besser im Voraus, ob Du die Kosten tragen kannst!


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> WGs sind was Tolles,



Grundsätzlich kann ne WG schön sein ABER:

1) Man hüte sich davor, grade bei Leuten die man nicht kennt mit in den Hauptmietvertrag zu gehen.
Aufgrund der dann erfolgenden gesamtschuldnerischen Haftung haftet man im schlimmsten Fall als Einzelner für die Miet- und Umlagekosten aller anderen mit.
Dass kann sogar dann noch so sein wenn man bereits ausgezogen ist (!)

2) Zahlt man als Untermieter die Miete an den Hauptmieter muss man diesem vertrauen. Verpulvert der die Kohle anderweitig, hat man gute Chancen auch mit aus der Wohung zu fliegen

3) Ist man beispielweise in einer 3er WG und einer zieht aus, ohne dass man gleich einen Nachfolger hat, geht die Miete plötzlich durch zwei satt durch drei. Dass kann ein schönes Loch in die Finanzen reissen.



Davatar schrieb:


> *Weitere regelmässige Kosten:
> *- GEZ



*hust*


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *hust*



Was willst du damit andeuten? Du zahlst keine GEZ Gebühren?


----------



## Noxiel (22. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was willst du damit andeuten? Du zahlst *noch* keine GEZ Gebühren?


fix'd


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was willst du damit andeuten? Du zahlst keine GEZ Gebühren?



Na mal ehrlich, wo ist die Gebühr gerecht? Einen TV hab ich nicht, könnte also nur online-Medien nutzen. Aber Radio höre ich auch nicht: abgesehen davon kommt dort ja auch ständig Werbung, obwohl SWR3 usw. ja auch Geld bekommen.

Es wäre so, als wenn ich beim Bäcker gezwungen wäre, Mohnbrötchen zu kaufen, obwohl ich sie gar nicht mag und viel lieber zu dem Bäcker nebenan gehen würde, der zudem noch weitaus billiger ist.


----------



## Noxiel (22. November 2010)

Es gibt einen ellenlangen Thread zum Thema GEZ. So ungerne ich die Kosten dafür abdrücke, ich halte die Gebühr für sehr gerecht und darüber hinaus auch noch für notwendig.
 http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/157846-gez-pauschale-kommt/page__p__2642535__hl__GEZ__fromsearch__1&#entry2642535


----------



## noidic (22. November 2010)

Über Sinn und Unsinn von Rundfunkgebühren lass ich mich mal lieber nicht aus 

Fakt ist aber, dass man die in seine Kostenaufstellung mit rein packen sollte. Nicht zahlen kann gut gehen, kann aber auch in die Hose gehen und die Nachforderung ist nich wirklich günstiger.

Mit ner Ausbildungsvergütung Wohnung und Auto zu finanzieren grenzt an Wahnsinn. Wenn ich einfach mal überlege, was ich so an monatlichen Kosten neben den eigentlichen Wohn- und Nebenkosten habe...

Auto Steuern und Versicherung ca. 40 EUR
Lebensmittel/Haushalt ca. 100 EUR
Sonstige Versicherungen (Haftpflicht! Nie ohne! evlt. Hausrat, Rechtschutz) ca. 30 EUR
Internet/Telefon + Handy ca. 50EUR
WoW 13EUR

Das sind schon 233EUR im Monat. Davon hab ich noch nix anzuziehen, Nichtraucher bin ich eh, meine Haustiere sind auch nicht eingerechnet. Feiern, Essen gehen, Geschenke etc. auch nicht
Die ganzen Wohnungskosten stehen auf nem anderen Blatt, da ich nicht zur Miete wohne.

Lass es. Einige dich mit deiner Mutter.


----------



## Potpotom (22. November 2010)

Wow, ich will wieder jung und Single sein. Früher kam man mit 750DM Ausbildungslohn klar und heute mit 5000€ noch nicht zum grossen Wurf. Ist schon krass, irgendwie.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> fix'd



Tja, die dunkle Seite der Macht holt uns alle irgendwann ein...



			
				Ceiwyn schrieb:
			
		

> Na mal ehrlich, wo ist die Gebühr gerecht? Einen TV hab ich nicht, könnte also nur online-Medien nutzen. Aber Radio höre ich auch nicht: abgesehen davon kommt dort ja auch ständig Werbung, obwohl SWR3 usw. ja auch Geld bekommen.
> 
> Es wäre so, als wenn ich beim Bäcker gezwungen wäre, Mohnbrötchen zu kaufen, obwohl ich sie gar nicht mag und viel lieber zu dem Bäcker nebenan gehen würde, der zudem noch weitaus billiger ist.



Stimmt, ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass die GEZ Gebühren gerecht seien. ^^
Ganz im Gegenteil, jeder kann froh sein, solange er sie nicht bezahlen muss, weil die Damen und Herren von dem Verein a) nicht auf einen aufmerksam werden oder b) man erfolgreich ihre Geldeintreiberei ignorieren konnte.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. November 2010)

> Wow, ich will wieder jung und Single sein. Früher kam man mit 750DM Ausbildungslohn klar und heute mit 5000€ noch nicht zum grossen Wurf. Ist schon krass, irgendwie.


Die Ansprüche verändern sich.
Früher war man mit nem 100 DM Mofa, dass man mit nem Kumpel der mit 15 seine KFZ Lehre angefangen hat im Keller zum Laufen gebracht hat, bei den Frauen der King.
Heutzutage geht nix unter nem 3er BMW... 
Und früher MUSSTE man mehr oder weniger bei seinen Eltern wohnen, bis man verheiratet war und besonders wenn man ne Frau war.
Männer die alleine wohnen, wurden schief angesehen, Frauen ganz schief und wenn man die Wohnung an ein unverheiratetes Paar vermietet, konnte man wegen Kuppelei angezeigt werden .

Das Leben ändert sich eben 

@GEZ
Im Grunde find ich die Grundversorgung grundsätzlich gut... AAABER
Muss man wirklich 30 öffentlich rechtliche Sender haben ?
Grundversorgung würde für mich bedeuten: ARD, ZDF, die Dritten, Kika und vielleicht noch ein Sendeplatz den sich Phoenix/Arte teilen.
Und das wäre schon eine großzüige Grundversorgung
Im Grunde reichen ARD, ZDF und das Dritte.


----------



## Kartonics (22. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Ansprüche verändern sich.
> Früher war man mit nem 100 DM Mofa, dass man mit nem Kumpel der mit 15 seine KFZ Lehre angefangen hat im Keller zum Laufen gebracht hat, bei den Frauen der King.
> Heutzutage geht nix unter nem 3er BMW...
> Und früher MUSSTE man mehr oder weniger bei seinen Eltern wohnen, bis man verheiratet war und besonders wenn man ne Frau war.
> ...




und was ist mit rtl  ich gucke da ja immer mitten im leben, verdachtsfälle usw. wenn man da die vollassis sieht fühlt man sich gleich wieder besser


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was willst du damit andeuten? Du zahlst keine GEZ Gebühren?



1) Ich zahle derzeit tatsächlich keine GEZ Gebühren, aber auch nur weil ich nicht muss.
Die zahlt nämlich meine Freundin. (Dafür zahle ich Internet)

2) Und um den Bogen zum Thema wieder zu bekommen.
Wenn man sich ein klein wenig informiert, sind die GEZ Gebühren nicht die Hauptsorgen eines jungen Wohnungsbeziehers.
Selbstverständlich bezieht man das neue Heim aus Kostengründen ganz ohne TV, Radio und Internet. Das will man sich alles später mal zulegen *hust*


----------



## Miss Mojo (23. November 2010)

Hab jetzt nicht wirklich alle gelesen, aber ich geb Dir mal eine grobe Einschätzung:

WG Zimmer: 300 - 350 €(das war unglaublich wenig, und es kommt natürlich darauf an wo Du wohnst. Jetzt wohne ich zB in Frankfurt und zahle für 55 qm 550 €)
Telefon / Internet: 30 €
Strom: 30 €
KFZ ohne Sprit 45 €
GEZ: 17 €
WoW 13 €
Handy 30 €

FIX: 405 - 455 €

Für Essen kannst Du ohne große Extras 80 € die Woche einplanen, also 320 € im Monat. Darin ist allerdings nicht 3mal die Woche der Bringdienst, Mc Donalds oder so drin!

=725 - 775 €

Taschengeld 150 € (Zeitschriften, Tabak, mal ein Bier ...)

= ungf. 900 €

Bleiben also 400 € die Du noch brauchst.

Vorschläge:

- Kindergeld
- Wohngeld beantragen (Achtung, unter 25 zahlt dir das Amt eigentlich keine Wohnung)
- Kinderschutzbund hat Adressen von betreutem Wohnen und co.
-  Nebenjob, oder extra schichten?
- Ausbildungskredit beantragen (zum Beispiel KFW - können monatlich noch mal 150 € sein)

PS: Als Azubi ne eigene Wohnung und eigenes Auto ist dekadent- ich bin 28 und hab mir gerad vor 2 Monaten mein erstes Auto geleistet. Rauchen brauchen wir nicht drüber reden, rauche selbst - aber wie wär´s mit drehen?


----------



## Ol@f (23. November 2010)

Miss schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht wirklich alle gelesen, aber ich geb Dir mal eine grobe Einschätzung:
> FIX: 405 - 455 €
> Für Essen kannst Du ohne große Extras 80 € die Woche einplanen, also 320 € im Monat. Darin ist allerdings nicht 3mal die Woche der Bringdienst, Mc Donalds oder so drin!
> =725 - 775 €
> ...


Zeig diese Rechnung mal einem Durchschnittsstudenten... 
Allein 320€ für Essen?!


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. November 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Zeig diese Rechnung mal einem Durchschnittsstudenten...
> Allein 320€ für Essen?!



Studenten können sich an delikatem Wissen laben, dass muss reichen


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Zeig diese Rechnung mal einem Durchschnittsstudenten...
> Allein 320€ für Essen?!



Mir reichen 180-220 pro Monat... ich bin halt genügsam.


----------



## 2ndsucks (23. November 2010)

Man kann da iwas beantragen. Wohngeld oder so, könnte ich auch würde ich ausziehen. Hab zuhause auch Stress mit/wegen meiner Mutter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. November 2010)

2ndsucks schrieb:


> Man kann da iwas beantragen. Wohngeld oder so, könnte ich auch würde ich ausziehen. Hab zuhause auch Stress mit/wegen meiner Mutter.





Miss schrieb:


> Vorschläge:
> 
> - Wohngeld beantragen (Achtung, unter 25 zahlt dir das Amt eigentlich keine Wohnung)



Ich zitier mich nochmal selber:

Wohngeld kann nicht beziehen wer Anspruch auf Leistungen nach dem BAföG oder *Berufsausbildungsbeihilfe* nach dem Sozialgesetzbuch (SGB III) hat.


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Zeig diese Rechnung mal einem Durchschnittsstudenten...
> Allein 320€ für Essen?!



Ich bin zwar noch kein Durchschnittsstudent, aber ich kann 320€ für Essen auch nicht nachvollziehen. So viel gebe ich (nur Essen gerechnet, keine Extras) nicht mal für meinen Vater UND mich im Monat aus und ich spare nicht großartig beim Essen - will ja, dass es schmeckt und wir beide satt werden ^^

Was die GEZ angeht: Wer meinen Namen nicht richtig schreiben kann, bekommt auch kein Geld von mir. So einfach ist das 

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle Stress mit euren Müttern? Klar, Mütter sind von Natur aus fürsorglich, wollen wissen, was ihre Kinder machen und natürlich auch, ob sie es gut machen. Und ich glaube, viele Söhne und Töchter überdramatisieren ein bisschen, was den Stress zu Hause angeht. Eine Bekannte von mir wurde zum Beispiel von ihrem Vater regelmäßig geschlagen und ihre Mutter hat nichts dagegen unternommen, ist aber selbst nicht geschlagen worden. Die hat dann auch vom Jugendamt oder was weiß ich wo ne Wohnung bekommen. Auf meiner Arbeitsstelle gab es vor rund zweieinhalb Jahren (ganz kurz, bevor ich angefangen habe) einen Fall, wo ein Zivi, der Essen auf Rädern ausgefahren hat, teilweise Essen geklaut hat, weil zu Hause der Kühlschrank abgesperrt war (Eltern übrigens Rechtsanwälte...) und das Zivi-Gehalt direkt zu den Eltern ging. Also kommt - so schlecht geht es glaube ich niemandem, der hier von Stress mit seinen Eltern schreibt.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. November 2010)

Als Student durfte ich mit 200 Euro für Essen UND als Taschengeld klar kommen ^^.
Das hat dann auch geklappt.
Dazu noch 160 Euro warm fürs Studentenwohnheimszimmer (12m²), 10 Euro für ne 100mbit Standleitung :>, 15 Euro für einen Homezonevertrag inklusive telefonieren.
GEZ gabs damals noch nicht für Computer, ein Auto konnte ich mir nich leisten und Bus fahren war "gratis" für Studenten.
Krankenversichert über die Eltern.

Also sind wir bei etwa 400 Euro für Nahrung, Miete, Spass, mit denen man als Student auskommen sollte. Von Hartz4 Sätzen konnte man als Student damals nur träumen . 



> Darin ist allerdings nicht 3mal die Woche der Bringdienst, Mc Donalds oder so drin!


Bei Burgerking zahl ich 7 Euro und bin satt, das mal 7 und ich bin bei 50 Euro.
Dann bleiben noch 30 Euro für 2 Toastbrote zum Frühstück, 2 Brote zum Abendbrot (damit sollte eine Person eine Woche hinkommen)
Brot sind etwa 6 Euro.
Für 10 Euro Belag reicht auch für ne Woche. 
Und die 14 Euro die über sind, kann man wenn man möchte in ein paar Flaschen Bier investieren, oder in Süßigkeiten oder in sonstwas. 

Für 80 Euro für Nahrungsmittel die Woche ist somit JEDEN Tag Burgerking, die Dönerbude oder ein halbwegs preiswerter Bringdienst drin. 

Im Notfall kommt man in einer Woche auch mit ner Packung Billigcornflakes, nem Paket Zucker und 3 Litern Milch aus. Etwa 6 Euro.
Abends dann 2 Pakete billig Brot + eine Packung Salami und eine Packung Käse und 0.25 Packungen Margarine. Auch nochmal 6 Euro.


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Im Notfall kommt man in einer Woche auch mit ner Packung Billigcornflakes, nem Paket Zucker und 3 Litern Milch aus. Etwa 6 Euro.
> Abends dann 2 Pakete billig Brot + eine Packung Salami und eine Packung Käse und 0.25 Packungen Margarine. Auch nochmal 6 Euro.


Da kommen Erinnerungen an meine Ausbildungszeit hoch:
Mo Mittag: billig Brot + Salami
Di Mittag: billig Brot + Salami
Mi Mittag: billig Brot + Salami
Do Mittag: billig Brot + Schinken
Fr Mittag: billig Brot + Schinken

und das ein paar Jahre lang. Zum Glück gabs bei den Eltern ein vernünftiges Abendessen, sonst hätt ich heute wohl derbe Mangelerscheinungen ^^


----------



## eaglestar (24. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis kannst du auch Wohngeld beantragen sind dann noch mal so um die 200euronen die du bekommst ist aber zu Stadt und Land verschieden



*Wohngeld ....gab es bei mir nicht.*
Nur eine extrem unfreundliche Frau vom Amt die die absurdesten Unterlagen von mir haben wollte und mein Fall am Ende doch bei ihrem Chef gelandet ist (samt genauso unfreundlicher Beschwerde von mir) und der mich unbedingt loswerden und zur BAB drängen wollte.

Kannst es aber gerne versuchen. Ich glaube die Sachbearbeiter hatten einfach nichts besseres zu tun als mich zu nerven. Bei mir kam jedenfalls nichts konstruktives dabei heraus.


*TIPP:*

In eine Wohngemeinschaft ziehen!


Gruß


----------



## Konov (24. November 2010)

Zu der Ernährung muss ich sagen, dass ich auch erstaunlich günstig wegkomme... 150 Euro im Monat ist schon die Obergrenze. Aber man schränkt sich auch stark ein. Besonders viel Abwechslung außer jeden Tag eine andere warme Mahlzeit gibt es eigentlich nicht. Ich kaufe schon immer dieselben günstigen Sachen. ^^

Von daher ist 300 Euro für Essen schon totaler Luxus, wüsste glaube ich gar nicht, wofür ich das ausgeben sollte, außer Vorräte von Toffifee und Pistazien 

Ansonsten kann ich nur nochmal anmerken, dass es heutzutage schon fast unmöglich geworden ist, z. B. mit einer handelsüblichen Ausbildungsvergütung à la 700 Euro (hochgegriffen!) für eine Handwerkliche Ausbildung seinen Alltag zu finanzieren.

Klar, wenn ich das "Glück" habe und nur Fahrrad fahren brauche wegen der guten Infrastruktur, spart man schonmal das Auto. Unter 1000 Euro im Monat braucht man daran gar nicht zu denken. Wohnung mit Strom und Internet warm ist bei mir ja z.B. schon 400 und das für eine 20m² Besenkammer. Nicht dass es mir nicht reicht - ich bin glücklich damit, aber es ist trotzdem teuer. Wenn dann noch KV und sonstige Genüsslichkeiten dazu kommen, kannste dir eigentlich gleich die Kugel geben. ^^

Naja ich verzichte wohl demnächst auch noch aufs feiern gehen, weil ich letztes WE sowieso gemerkt habe, dass ich fast nen Tinnitus bekommen hätte bei der Lautstärke.


----------



## RedShirt (24. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Zu der Ernährung muss ich sagen, dass ich auch erstaunlich günstig wegkomme... 150 Euro im Monat ist schon die Obergrenze. Aber man schränkt sich auch stark ein. Besonders viel Abwechslung außer jeden Tag eine andere warme Mahlzeit gibt es eigentlich nicht. Ich kaufe schon immer dieselben günstigen Sachen. ^^
> 
> Von daher ist 300 Euro für Essen schon totaler Luxus, wüsste glaube ich gar nicht, wofür ich das ausgeben sollte, außer Vorräte von Toffifee und Pistazien



Meeresfrüchte, Obst, Obstsäfte (frische) und man ist schon gut dabei.
Ich lieg glaub bei ca. 200 Euro Nahrungsmittel / Monat. Katzenfutter nochmal extra 30 Öcken/Monat +-



Konov schrieb:


> Klar, wenn ich das "Glück" habe und nur Fahrrad fahren brauche wegen der guten Infrastruktur, spart man schonmal das Auto. Unter 1000 Euro im Monat braucht man daran gar nicht zu denken. Wohnung mit Strom und Internet warm ist bei mir ja z.B. schon 400 und das für eine 20m² Besenkammer.



Innerorts zahlst Du für die Wohnung mehr, aber dafür kein Auto unbedingt nötig.
Auswärts wär Auto nötig, dafür Wohnung billiger, so geht sichs aus.
Ich geb 300 warm für 40qm aus. Strom extra.
Persönlich inkl. Auto sind bei mir 1100 Euro im Monat "normal 0" was Kosten angeht, also inkl. aller Versicherungen und "was so normal anfällt" inkl. dem Teilbetrag Autoversicherung/bla was jährlich so reinkommt runtergerechnet.


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. November 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Zeig diese Rechnung mal einem Durchschnittsstudenten...
> Allein 320€ für Essen?!



In den 80 € pro Woche ist nicht nur Essen drin, ich meinte mehr allgemein Supermarkt und Co. Putzmittel, Rasierklingen, alleine was Staubsaugerbeutel zum Beispiel kosten! 

Wenn ich mir mal überlege, dass ich für Rasierklingen schon 14 € ausgebe und dann vielleicht auch noch mal Waschpulver gekauft werden muss (6 €) dann würden in der Woche zum Beispiel noch 60 € bleiben. 

Nenn ich das mal Lebenshaltung allgemein (Parktickets, neuer Ausweis, Pralinen für Omi & Co.) 

Es bringt ja keinem was wenn man sagt, brauchst nur Cervelat und Toastbrot - soll schon realistisch sein. Ist ja für den TE auch bescheuert völlig daneben zu liegen und nach 3 Monaten doch wiede rbei Mutti auf der Matte zu stehen.


----------



## Konov (24. November 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Meeresfrüchte, Obst, Obstsäfte (frische) und man ist schon gut dabei.
> Ich lieg glaub bei ca. 200 Euro Nahrungsmittel / Monat. Katzenfutter nochmal extra 30 Öcken/Monat +-



Haustier könnt ich vergessen, das frisst im warsten Sinne des Wortes zuviel... 30 Euro im Monat, ist schon heftig. Dafür könnte man z.B. das Internet streichen. ^^
Die von dir angepriesenen Obstsäfte sind aber meistens das teuerste was es gibt, also von daher kann ich das nicht unterschreiben.
Das Bio-Zeug ist doch schweineteuer, jedenfalls hier bei mir.




RedShirt schrieb:


> Innerorts zahlst Du für die Wohnung mehr, aber dafür kein Auto unbedingt nötig.
> Auswärts wär Auto nötig, dafür Wohnung billiger, so geht sichs aus.
> Ich geb 300 warm für 40qm aus. Strom extra.
> Persönlich inkl. Auto sind bei mir 1100 Euro im Monat "normal 0" was Kosten angeht, also inkl. aller Versicherungen und "was so normal anfällt" inkl. dem Teilbetrag Autoversicherung/bla was jährlich so reinkommt runtergerechnet.



Jo, das mit der Autoversicherung ist der Hauptwehmutstropfen, den ich meinte. Eigentlich kann man das komplett vergessen, weil alleine die Versicherung fürs Auto einen arm machen würde. Also unter 1000 Euro jedenfalls. Gibt auch Leute, die wollen ihr Auto partout nicht abmelden obwohl sie in der Stadt wohnen und Unmengen Geld dafür hinlegen, obwohl es mit dem Fahrrad auch gehen würde. 
Kenne solche Spezis und das ist einfach nur kurzsichtig


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. November 2010)

ich stimme dem obstsaft und co. teil zu. 

Ein Liter irgendwas vom Local Dealer kostet um die 1,80 €. Gut, wenn man jetzt nur eine Flasche Saft pro Woche trinkt ist das nicht viel... aber wer tut das schon


----------



## RedShirt (24. November 2010)

Geständigerweise sage ich da dem "Luxus" frischen Safts o.ä. eher zu --- nach dem Motto: Qualität vor Quantität.
Dafür hab ich meine Essensportionsgröße reduziert (will eh noch ein paar Kilo abnehmen).

Bei mir muß ich noch dazusagen, dass einen Teil meines Mittagsessens meine Firma zahlt, ich ess also eh nur 2x am Tag: Mittag + Abends.

Saft kost 1,39, glaub bei Norma wars. Direkt gepresster O-Saft.

Wer sich n Salat selbst zusammenstellen will, auch das kostet.
Andererseits hat der Lidl (und Aldi usw auch) selbst für 1,20 rum Salatschalen fertig im Angebot, die sind OK.

Ökoladen o.ä. direkt kauf ich meine Gebrauchswurst auch nicht unbedingt.

Da ich Thunfisch / Garnelenfan bin (meine Katzen übrigens auch) kauf ich da öfters mal welche ein, und die kleine Packung gibts für 1,50, die großen Crevetten 2,40 soweit ich mich entsinne.

Dafür hab ich keinen TV, rauche nicht, etc ... versuch so die Rechnung auf "normal null" zu kriegen.


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

Die Frage ist doch was man "braucht" zum leben.

Rauchen - nein
Fernsehen - nein
Auto - kommt darauf an wo man wohnt
Oeko, Vollwertkost - nein
Jedes Wochenende 50 Euro + in der Bar oder Disco fuer Alcohol ausgeben - nein
WoW - nein

In gewisserweise waere es fuer den TE schon moeglich mit dem Geld zu wirtschaften und auszuziehen, aber ist das so erstrebenswert?


----------



## Davatar (24. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was man "braucht" zum leben.
> 
> Rauchen - nein
> Fernsehen - nein
> ...


Alles ne Frage der Priorisierung:
Sollte TEs Mutter tatsächlich Rabenmutter des Jahres sein (was ich stark bezweifle, gemäss den Aussagen, die er hier getroffen hat), wäre dies womöglich tatsächlich erstrebenswert. Andernfalls wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Alles ne Frage der Priorisierung:
> Sollte TEs Mutter tatsächlich Rabenmutter des Jahres sein (was ich stark bezweifle, gemäss den Aussagen, die er hier getroffen hat), wäre dies womöglich tatsächlich erstrebenswert. Andernfalls wohl eher nicht.



Du hast recht aber wenn man auszieht ist miete und nebenkosten > all


----------



## RedShirt (24. November 2010)

Stichwort:

"Lebensqualität"


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Stichwort:
> 
> "Lebensqualität"



Als ich ausgezogen bin hatte ich Tage an dehnen ich fast an meiner Bettdecke knabern musste, waere ich nicht mit zwei Freunden eingezogen.
Danke an dieser Stelle das ihr mich nicht "verhungern" lassen habt


----------



## Dhundron (24. November 2010)

Also, halten wir mal fest:

Gehalt: 525,- Euro (durchschnittlich)

Kindergeld: 184,- Euro (wenn du nicht das 4., 5. .. Kind bist)

Damit wären wir dann bei 709,- Euro Einkommen.

Bei deiner angegebenen Wohnung mit 270,- Euro KM kannst du bei einer Person mit ca. 70,- Euro NK rechnen, wären wir also bei 340,- Euro Warmmiete.

Bleiben dir also noch 369,- Euro zum Leben, wenn man mal die Kosten fürs Auto, etc. außer Acht lässt.

Der Regelsatz für den Lebensunterhalt liegt momentan noch bei 359,- Euro, also solltest du aus gesetzlicher Sicht mit deinem Geld klarkommen. Die Kosten für Zigaretten sind im RS (noch) enthalten.
So ähnlich verhält es sich bei den Kosten für dein Auto. Diese sind zwar nicht im RS enthalten, aber ein Kfz gilt als Vermögensgegenstand; die Sozialhilfe hat das Ziel, die Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes zu gewährleisten, nicht jedoch die Unterhaltung vom Vermögensgegenständen.

Jobcenter, bzw. ARGE würde demnach schon mal wegfallen. Es sei denn, du hättest noch Versicherungen, die von deinem Einkommen absetzbar sind (diese müssen aber entweder gesetzl. vorgeschrieben oder angemessen sein, z. Bsp. Haftpflichtversicherung).

Aber selbst wenn, wären die Beiträge nicht so hoch, dass du einen (nennenswerten) Anspruch hättest.

Was ich dir empfehlen würde, wäre einen Antrag auf Berufsausbildungsbeihilfe (BA zu stellen; BAföG ist nur für Studenten und Schüler-BAföG ist für Berufsfachschüler, etc.

Einzelhandelskaufmann fällt also unter BAB.
Anspruchsberechtigt ist, wer u. 18 ist und nicht bei seinen Eltern wohnen KANN (Arbeit zu weit weg oder schlechte Beziehung zu Eltern) oder man ist ü 18.

Du kannst auch zeitgleich Wohngeld beantragen.

Beachte aber, dass bei Wohngeld nicht die komplette Miete übernommen wird, sondern nur ein Teil. Du wirst also nicht die vollen 340,- Euro gezahlt bekommen.


Auf jeden Fall drücke ich dir die Daumen.

Grüße, ich


----------



## Thomas Weber (7. Januar 2011)

Ich drück dir auch die Daumen! Ich hab mir damals schwer getan, da ging es mir ähnlich wie Landerson der an der Bettdecke knabberte! Das musste ich dann teilweise auch, aber ich hab mir dann eine günstigere Mietwohnung gesucht und auch gefunden. was nicht einfach war aber es ging einfach nicht anders. mittlerweile geht’s mir schon besser und ich muss nicht mehr bangen ob sich auch alles ausgeht. ich sag hier auch mal danke an all jene die mir in dieser Zeit geholfen haben. Das hätte ich ohne euch bestimmt nicht geschafft.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2011)

DAs Problem bei BAB und Wohngeld ist, das es begründet sein muss. wenn der weg zur arbeit zu kurz ist, übernimmt das arbeitsamt keine zuschüsse nur weil du einfach gerne ausziehen möchtest.

1-2 zimmer je nach gegend und was du dir sonst so leistest kommt ohne rauchen/auto schon auf mindestens 500€. brauchst ja dann auch eigene versicherung und so


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> brauchst ja dann auch eigene versicherung und so



welche denn ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2011)

wenn man auszieht deckt einen doch die haftpflicht der eltern nicht mehr mit ab. und hausrat, je nachdem was er so hat sollte auch sein. obwohl es sich dabei ja nur um nen 50er im jahr handelt.

aber sehe eh gerade, thread is ja schon alt. ist eigentlich was draus geworden?


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn man auszieht deckt einen doch die haftpflicht der eltern nicht mehr mit ab. und hausrat, je nachdem was er so hat sollte auch sein. obwohl es sich dabei ja nur um nen 50er im jahr handelt.
> 
> aber sehe eh gerade, thread is ja schon alt. ist eigentlich was draus geworden?



Gut Haftpflicht is sinnvoll das sind 5€ im Monat.
Ne Hausrat ist denke ich für nen Wohungserstbezieher sicher nicht gnaz oben auf der Prioritätenliste.
Soviel Werte werden sich in so einer Wohnung kaum befinden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Januar 2011)

Hähähä! Schon mal versucht, als Azubi mit nem absoluten Hungergehalt eine Wohnung zu mieten? Und wenn er spart wie Onkel Dagobert persönlich - den Vermieter will ich sehen, der sich freiwillig einen Azubi ohne jede Sicherheit ins Haus holt. Falls Humpel - Gott bewahre - nach der Ausbildung nicht übernommen werden sollte, dann ist der Vermieter gelutscht.
Bin damals als Azubi in ein absolutes Rattenloch für 380 Euronen (warm) gezogen und selbst da habe ich das Blaue vom Himmel runtergelogen, mein alter Herr musste bestätigen, dass er im Zweifelsfall bei ausbleibender Miete belangt werden darf und als ich etwas später Zuschüsse beantragen und eine Unterschrift vom Vermieter holen musste, war die Hölle los!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Januar 2011)

haha mein Vermieter hat das wenig interessiert^^ Gab halt eine Erklärung der Eltern, das sie notfalls zahlen und gut


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hähähä! Schon mal versucht, als Azubi mit nem absoluten Hungergehalt eine Wohnung zu mieten? Und wenn er spart wie Onkel Dagobert persönlich - den Vermieter will ich sehen, der sich freiwillig einen Azubi ohne jede Sicherheit ins Haus holt. Falls Humpel - Gott bewahre - nach der Ausbildung nicht übernommen werden sollte, dann ist der Vermieter gelutscht.
> Bin damals als Azubi in ein absolutes Rattenloch für 380 Euronen (warm) gezogen und selbst da habe ich das Blaue vom Himmel runtergelogen, mein alter Herr musste bestätigen, dass er im Zweifelsfall bei ausbleibender Miete belangt werden darf und als ich etwas später Zuschüsse beantragen und eine Unterschrift vom Vermieter holen musste, war die Hölle los!



Was war denn das Ende vom Lied? Hat er dich rausgeworfen?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Was war denn das Ende vom Lied? Hat er dich rausgeworfen?



Nee, darf er ja nicht einfach so. Aber das Verhältnis war halt für immer im Arsch. Und man will kein schlechtes Verhältnis mit dem Vermieter. Da wurden Schäden dann halt mal ewig lange nicht repariert oder nur sehr lieblos beseitigt, dann habe ich mal die Miete für ein riesiges Loch in meiner Küchenwand gekürzt und so weiter... viel Kinderkacke wegen nix. Und es gibt durchaus Methoden, unliebsame Mieter aus der Bude zu ekeln. Gibt sogar Leute, die nehmen Geld dafür, um bei sowas zu helfen und die machen dann halt einfach mal rund um die Uhr Krach oder verrichten ihr großes Geschäft vor deinem Fenster. 

Das ist natürlich der absolute Extremfall. Allerdings kann ich zumindest aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man als Azubi wenig bis überhaupt keine Chancen auf eine eigene Wohnung hat.


----------



## Soramak (7. Januar 2011)

Mein Bruder hat sich auch nach einer Wohnung umgeschaut und die wird vom Staat bezahlt! Teils Moebel auch, aber Ich keine Lust jetzt zu erklaeren was man machen muss, weil hier einfach anscheinend manche zu faul sind hoeflich bei dem entsprechenden Behoerden nachzufragen. Buffed.de ist hier naemlich eine ganz ganz schlechte Wahl ...


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Soramak schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat sich auch nach einer Wohnung umgeschaut und die wird vom Staat bezahlt! Teils Moebel auch, aber Ich keine Lust jetzt zu erklaeren was man machen muss, weil hier einfach anscheinend manche zu faul sind hoeflich bei dem entsprechenden Behoerden nachzufragen. Buffed.de ist hier naemlich eine ganz ganz schlechte Wahl ...



Warum schlechte Wahl, hier gibt es bestimmt auch Leute die sowas schonmal durchgemacht haben?
Und warum nicht helfen... wenn du keine Lust hast, warum posten?


----------



## Soramak (7. Januar 2011)

Wieso soll man es sich denn schwieriger machen, wenn's einfach geht /:


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Januar 2011)

wieso hier etwas schreiben, wenn man eh nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat?


----------



## Soramak (7. Januar 2011)

Ach komm. Ihr seid ja alle so schlau hier.


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Soramak schrieb:


> Ach komm. Ihr seid ja alle so schlau hier.



Nein sind wir nicht. Deswegen werden Therads wie dieser aufgemacht...


----------



## Soramak (7. Januar 2011)

Nicht diese Schlauheit.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Januar 2011)

Und jetzt ist hier Schluss mit dem Spam und dieser Klugscheißerei, sonst gibt's einfach mal Forenpause!


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2011)

Soramak schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat sich auch nach einer Wohnung umgeschaut und die wird vom Staat bezahlt! Teils Moebel auch, aber Ich keine Lust jetzt zu erklaeren was man machen muss, weil hier einfach anscheinend manche zu faul sind hoeflich bei dem entsprechenden Behoerden nachzufragen. Buffed.de ist hier naemlich eine ganz ganz schlechte Wahl ...



Mann muss

1) Arbeitsplatz- und Ausbildungsplatz suchend beim Job Center gemeldet sein

2) keine weiteres nennenswertes Einkommen haben (Arbeit, Unterhalt, Rente etc) und sich nicht in Ausbildung oder einen Bafög geförderten Schulung befinden

3) Sofern man unter 25 ist, eine Erklärung vorlegen, dass man von den Eltern rausgeworfen wurde und sich zuhause ab- und dann obdachlos melden.


Dann werden die warmen Mietkosten übernommen außerdem eine sogenannte Möbelerstaustattung (gem. der sogenannten AV-Wohnen) und die Kaution (die auf Darlehnsbasis, rückzhalbar bei Ende der Hilfebedürftigkeit)


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

jop dem is nichts hinzuzufügen...

die arge übernimmt auch die kaution der neuen wohnung sowie eine evtl. bürgschaft die der vermieter oder die wohnungsgesellschaft verlangt glaub ich.
maklergebühren werden auf keinen fall übernommen!


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Im Idealfall zieh direkt nach der Ausbildung aus, (und lass dich dazwischen 1-2 Monate Arbeitslos sein).
Dann hast du zum einen Genug Zeit zu renovieren, und zum anderen bekommst du 2000 Euro (+160 Euro Renovierungsgeld) einmal von der Arge
bei Erstbezug in die erste eigene Wohnung. 

Ich hatte auch speziell darauf gewartet, macht es um vieles einfacher.

Sobald du dann umgezogen bist, ein paar Monate bevor dir die Arge irgendwelche Jobangebote zuschicken kann, konterst du sie dann mit deinem Jobangebot (wo du nach der Ausbilfung ohnehin hin willst),
und bekommst wie schon angedeutet noch Kindergeld und (möglicherweise BA.

Alternativ kannst du dem Amtspsychologen (oder einen von deinem Hausarzt empfohlenen) solange "Flamen", bis der dir ein entsprechendes Attest fürs Amt gibt.

Am wichtigsten bei der Methode, such dir die Wohnung "vorher", aber unterschreib sie noch nicht.
Wenn dir das Amt dann das OK gibt, läufst du 3 Tage später einfach mit deinem "Wohnungsvorschlag" da ein.
(Die freuen sich immer, wenn sie nicht Arbeiten müssen, die Prüfen das dann, z.B. bis 50m² was in etwa 3 Zimmern entspricht, gering drüber drunter is auch kein Problem).

Und wie du selber schon erwähnt hast, denke ans Kindergeld, (steht dir zu, warum also verschenken). 
Ich bin wie gesagt auch so Umgezogen, weil ich meine eigene Kohle lieber in mein Auto gesteckt habe (Was zum Umzugszeitpunkt nicht auf deinen Namen laufen sollte^^). 


Edit: Am besten du Schilderst deinen Fall mal dort: Arge-Forum
Die haben dort zahlreiche Experten, die wirklich alles Wissen, damit du auch ja keinen einzigen Cent nicht bekommst.
Da hab ich Damals so ziemlich alle Infos bekommen, die ich brauchte.

Gruss, Kuya.


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2011)

http://www.gegen-hartz.de/ Die Seite ist auch nicht zu verachten mit Musterwidersprüche etc 
Hat mir schon viele Male effektiv geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> sowie eine evtl. bürgschaft die der vermieter oder die wohnungsgesellschaft verlangt glaub ich.



Nicht das ich wüsste!




Kuya schrieb:


> Und wie du selber schon erwähnt hast, denke ans Kindergeld, (steht dir zu, warum also verschenken).



Ist dringend notwendig.
Wenn man Anspruch darauf hat wird es automatisch vom Hartz 4 abgezogen, auch wenn man es gar nicht beantragt.
Und die 150Euro fehlen dann hinten und vorne!


----------



## Manoroth (8. Januar 2011)

sonst falls du es wirklich nicht mehr zuhause aushälst hör dich mal etwas um: in den meisten städten gibts das eine oder andere besetzte gebäude wo du für ne ordentliche weile umsonst unter kommen könntest.
ist zwar dann nix mit luxus aber man kann meist kochen, hat n klo (wen auch meist eins für die ganze gemeinschaft) und iwas zum waschen.

wen du dich benehmen kannst und ev sogar noch was an strom/gas/etc zahlst wirste da meist mit kusshand aufgenommen.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

boah manoroth...

findeste das echt ne gute idee jemandem in dem alter so nen absoluten unsinn zu raten?

du hast davon auch nur gehört und noch nie selber in sowas gewohnt oder? ich kenn jemanden der das über n jahr musste... klar mag das ne super sache sein wenn man seine obdach verliert, aber jemandem sowas zu raten der eigentlich nur n bissel zoff mit seinen eltern hat find ich schon n bißchen uncool...

man man man...


----------



## Manoroth (9. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> boah manoroth...
> 
> findeste das echt ne gute idee jemandem in dem alter so nen absoluten unsinn zu raten?
> 
> ...



ich hab selber in nem besetzten gebäude für ein jahr gewohnt und fand es net tragisch

man muss zwar auf luxus verzichten aber ich fands ganz ok


ich hab ja auch geschrieben es wäre ne lösung wen ers zuhause wirklich nemmer aushält. ob ers nur als n bisserl zoff ansieht oder es nemmer aushallten kann kann ich net beurteilen da menschen sowas halt immer verschieden wahrnehmen.

und ich traue ihm zu, dass er selber entscheiden kann ob er es als so schlimm ansieht, dass er wirklich so was in kauf nehmen möchte


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

ich mein es ja gut mit dir 

wenn er das macht, ihm das mal so gar nicht schmeckt und eh nix mehr zu verlieren hat wird er dich vielleicht verteufeln und dir den tod schwören... dann wirst du nachts nie wieder durch eine dunkle gasse ohne angst und paranoia laufen können und wirst dich fragen:
"warum hab ich nich auf sie gehört, warum nur. sie hatte mit allem recht"

ätschbätsch 

oh sorry bin wieder in meinen dummlaberrausch verfallen... das hilft ihm sicher nich weiter...


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab selber in nem besetzten gebäude für ein jahr gewohnt und fand es net tragisch
> 
> man muss zwar auf luxus verzichten aber ich fands ganz ok



Das erinnert mich an einen meiner "Orgien-Träume" in dem ich von 4 weiblichen Punks
in einer Bruchbude ans Bett gefesselt wurde.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an einen meiner "Orgien-Träume" in dem ich von 4 weiblichen Punks
> in einer Bruchbude ans Bett gefesselt wurde.



nicht aufhören wenns spannend wird!!


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nicht aufhören wenns spannend wird!!



Naja, die Volltrottel von Paketdienst-Mitarbeiter hatten mich leider Wachgeklingelt bevors spannend wurde, nur weil mein Nachbar nicht da war, und ich sein Paket engegen nehmen sollte. Ich hatte bestimmt einen seeehr bösen Blick drauf.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

tja hab dir ja am freitag was über luzides bzw klarträumen erzählt oder warst du da zu betrunken? oder ich...? 

aber wird zeit zum thema zurückzukehren sonst wird kitten pöse und demonstriert seine omnipotenz


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an einen meiner "Orgien-Träume" in dem ich von 4 weiblichen Punks
> in einer Bruchbude ans Bett gefesselt wurde.


Öh ja, wenn du da welche gefunden hast, bitte Bilder und Telefonnummer. 

Aber das Ausziehn fällt im moment aufjedenfall flach, da es finanziell einfach nicht klappt und zum Glück hält sich meine Mum zZ auch einigermassen zurück.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

na siehste... das is vollkommen normal wenn man sich tagtäglich auf die füße tritt und legt sich auch wieder...

und solang deine eltern nicht wie kuya's eltern aus der hölle geschickt wurden um aus deinem leben selbiges zu machen bleibt das auch so


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> und solang deine eltern nicht wie kuya's eltern aus der hölle geschickt wurden um aus deinem leben selbiges zu machen bleibt das auch so



Wer hat dir das verraten!


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wer hat dir das verraten!



Trifft doch auf alle Eltern irgendwie zu.


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Trifft doch auf alle Eltern irgendwie zu.



Najaaaa.... meine sind eine völlig andere Dimension, die Plage meines Lebens, meine ganz persönlichen Foltermeister.
Auf Erden nur dazu bestimmt, mich in Wahnsinn und Suizid zu treiben, auserkoren von Satan Persönlich um jeden Aspekt meines
Lebens vollends zu vernichten.


----------

